# Core I3 530 or PII X3 720?



## Emanon Retsim (Jan 9, 2010)

Heyas folks my old 939 mobo finally blew so it's time to upgrade to some newer tech.  The main use for my computer is casualcore gaming and a bit of video encoding here and there.  The biggest thing I'm looking at is upgradability.  Seems to me with the AM3 platform it'll be easier to upgrade to a better processor than p55 when the newer hexacores come out. Also assume I get a bum 720 without an unlockable 4th core.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2010)

whats your budget and whats your current hardware atm like your psu and gfx card?


----------



## zithe (Jan 9, 2010)

The 720 is faster and a better overclocker. The IGP in the I3 series limits the amount of voltage you can put through the chip. If you don't want to go multi GPU you can grab a Phenom II 720 + mobo + 2x2 RAM for about 250. Core i3 will be about 300 if you get 4GB of RAM.


----------



## Emanon Retsim (Jan 9, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> whats your budget and whats your current hardware atm like your psu and gfx card?




I have 450$ with a 50$ overflow to swap out the core components of the pc.  So I need a new mobo, DDR3 ram, CPU, and PSU.  I'm reusing my 9800 GTX+, hard drives, OS, mid-tower atx case, and DVD drive.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd personally go with a 720 on an AM3 board with DDR3 1333/1600 over the i3 with the equivalent. You'll get a good bit more power for a little bit less.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2010)

i would go with the 720,seeing zithe has made a point.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 9, 2010)

Why not just grab a i5-750, Asus P7P55D, Crucial Value 4Gb set DDR3-1333 and OCZ 600W StealthXStream for a little over $500.


----------



## zithe (Jan 9, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Why not just grab a i5-750, Asus P7P55D, and a Crucial Value 4Gb set DDR3-1333 for about $450.



Core i5 is a great option despite it being a "dead end". By the time most people do upgrade their CPUs, they tend to change the mobo with it for added features/better overclocking. At least, around here they do. 

If you want mATX:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...405&cm_re=p55_gigabyte-_-13-128-405-_-Product

multi gpu will still be nice at 4x electrical. Or you can put in a card for physx there. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371016&Tpk=antec bp-550 PSU 550W Modular Antec.


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2010)

Motherboard - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128395 

PII x4 955 (new c3 stepping) - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808

RAM - http://www.provantage.com/crucial-technology-memory-bl2kit25664ba1336~7CIAL618.htm - Works perfectly with AM3.

Comes to about $350 bucks.


----------



## zithe (Jan 9, 2010)

BUY THIS RAM NOW: /wrong link one moment please


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2010)

zithe said:


> BUY THIS RAM NOW: http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=85278&prodlist=celebros



Huh? That's DDR2. Good price though.


----------



## zithe (Jan 9, 2010)

Originally meant this, but went out of stock:
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010270&prodlist=celebros

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007335&prodlist=celebros ARGH!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 9, 2010)

ASUS M4A79XTD EVO

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...131402&cm_re=asus_790x-_-13-131-402-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1402R&cm_re=asus_790x-_-13-131-402R-_-Product

erocker made a good choice too
AM3 is a good deal



zithe said:


> Originally meant this, but went out of stock:
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010270&prodlist=celebros



INSANE PRICING! To bad its not in stock


----------



## Emanon Retsim (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks all for the great advice.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

This is how I would roll:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128412


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> This is how I would roll:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128412



no ram?? he would need pay for ram too so i don't think getting i5 is in his budget.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> no ram?? he would need pay for ram too so i don't think getting i5 is in his budget.



Didn't feel the need to link RAM as almost any kind is good enough.

Yeah it'd be around $430 after RAM.  I didn't even look at budget, I just wouldn't limit myself to either a PII 720 or an i3.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 10, 2010)

Phenom II 720BE X3


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> Didn't feel the need to link RAM as almost any kind is good enough.
> 
> Yeah it'd be around $430 after RAM.  I didn't even look at budget, I just wouldn't limit myself to either a PII 720 or an i3.



oh yes,i just checked myself i would go i5 route then if his psu can pull it off.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep the i3/i5s will probably need half the juice of an AM3 system....


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Yep the i3/i5s will probably need half the juice of an AM3 system....



I'm not sure really how you figure that one, but AMD systems don't need nearly as much juice as you seem to think.
=========================================

In choosing between your two choices I'd end up with the PII 720 over the i3 at this time. I'm not sure what's up with the newegg prices this weekend, but the price for the 720 is listed at $155 which is $35 more than it was just a short time ago...I'm sure it'll go right back in the next day or so. The normal price ranges on newegg from $119-124.00 with the stock heatsink assembly.

I did a quick look over and here's what I came up with...

*Phenom II 720* cpu (OEM shown since the Retail price isn't listed correctly on newegg)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652

*ASUS M4A78T-E* motherboard (still has a rebate offer until the 14th I think)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366

*G.SKILL Eco ram* 1600Mhz cas7 1.35v
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321

*Xigamatek HDT S-964* heatsink (if you bought the OEM model PII 720 and need a heatsink)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233014


All that comes to a grand total of only $380.09 including shipping charges, but not counting the $15 you get back with rebates. That's a very sweet build I think, and has a lot of flexibility whether you want to overclock or undervolt the system. It's easy on the psu even at stock settings, and can be even better if you turn down the voltages manually (not using Cool 'N' Quiet).

Every Phenom I've ever owned or used (a lot) has been able to turn down the voltage significantly which saves loads of heat, stress, and power which is great. The stock voltages still aren't high number, but are there for insurance on AMD's part. Looking over a review of the i5's performance I see that at stock it needs roughly 1.25v @ 2.66Ghz and 1.55v @ 4.13Ghz. Those numbers are right in line with AMD processor results...and if you're going straight clock to clock in my experience the AMD can do the same on less voltage depending on the processor.

My PII 955 can do it's stock 3.2Ghz @ 1.168v, the PII 920 I had could do it's 2.8Ghz @ 1.20v, the PII 550 could do it's 3.1Ghz @ 1.15v (or better...never found the bottom before quitting testing). All of those do 4Ghz @ roughly 1.5-1.55v on air cooling so it's all the same. That's only a few of the Phenom's I've owned, and they can all run on very very low volts.

Power consumption is not in any way a problem with the AM3 platform, and remember the actual 790 chipsets suck down very low power as well (well known) so that's a bonus making the whole system use very little power.

Heck, my _total_ system wattage right now is only 112-116W while listening to music and typing this to you with 6 tabs and windows messenger running. That includes 5 case fans, 2 HDD's, 1 Blu-ray drive, 1 DVD/CD burner, 1 ATi 5770, 1 ASUS Xonar D1 soundcard, various usb devices, and of course the processor and motherboard. It's even better just sitting at idle lol. Did I mention the ram is sitting at very tight timings, the northbridge is overclocked, and the processor is NOT running any form of cool 'n' quiet or slower speeds on a QUAD CORE system? 

Either way enjoy whichever you get.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2010)

I almost forgot about the Phenom II 925 which costs only $140 (free shipping) which would put that total system cost at $386.96.

*Phenom II 925 X4* 2.8Ghz and only 95W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103656

You'd have the same 2.8Ghz speed, same 95W rating, and gain an extra processor core if that's important to you. It still overclocks very nicely so that's not a worry at all. On the stock heatsink I was able to get my processor to run with 3.7Ghz for benching purposes. 3.5Ghz came very easy with even stock heatsink, 3.3Ghz was had on the stock voltage. 

Kei


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 10, 2010)

You've got a valid point Kei. But I'm pretty sure you can undervolt the i3 as well. I was just basing my statement on AT's review







Ignore the P2 965, there's certainly something fishy going on there. Instead focus on the A2 630, which just like the P2 720 is rated at 95W. That's like a whole light bulb of a difference 
Tho if the OP is indeed going to use his PC for encoding and is feeling lucky(for a core unlock), then the P2 720 is the better choice.


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been wondering how low the voltage could be put on the i5, from the review that I was reading today they claimed that it sucked down roughly 1.25v at stock 2.66Ghz. From what I see on the net the stock voltage is 1.264v...I personally think that it could probably use less voltage than 1.25-ish, but I don't have one to test out on.

I don't know what my system will do voltage wise at 2.6Ghz, but I know my Phenom 9850BE managed 2.5Ghz at 1.062v which was sweetness. So far it seems the PII's can do better than the PI's so I'm sure I could beat that I think.

The review I was quoting does show lower power consumption than what you've got above for the i5 meaning theirs must've been undervolted too? It also has a normal rating for the 965 lol 

http://www.techspot.com/review/193-intel-core-i5-750/page10.html

I've had crazy thoughts of buying an i5 lately just to play for fun with one, and sell it later on.

Kei


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 10, 2010)

Well you do have to remember that core voltages are not comparable between AMD and Intel due to manufacturing differences (SOI vs HM-K). I'm sure I've seen lynfields running in the low 0.9s somewhere on the web but don't trust me on that one. Also if I remember correctly when you turn on C&Q on the 780 chipset, it drops the cpu down to 800MHz and ~0,9v


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 10, 2010)

go phenom II x3 720,M4a785tyd-V evo,
memories is of your choice


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Well you do have to remember that core voltages are not comparable between AMD and Intel due to manufacturing differences (SOI vs HM-K). I'm sure I've seen lynfields running in the low 0.9s somewhere on the web but don't trust me on that one. Also if I remember correctly when you turn on C&Q on the 780 chipset, it drops the cpu down to 800MHz and ~0,9v



Absolutely, that's something I never forget...otherwise I'd go insane sometimes looking at the voltages I've seen some Intel chips clocked to. 

That's one of the reasons that I started undervolting my processors so long ago, I saw some Intel results and got curious as to how low I could set the voltages on my AMD rigs...a monster was born that day. 

The thing I'll still never understand is how the temps in the Intel rigs manage to heat a house in comparison to the AMD rigs which on the outside appear to run on more volts lol. Of course behind the scenes I'm sure there is something that makes the Intel stuff run far hotter since they have totally different configurations and manufacturing situations. It still makes me crazy sometimes lol.

I'm every day still floored/impressed by how low you can run the voltage on a processor these days!

Kei


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 27, 2010)

zithe said:


> The 720 is faster and a better overclocker. The IGP in the I3 series limits the amount of voltage you can put through the chip. If you don't want to go multi GPU you can grab a Phenom II 720 + mobo + 2x2 RAM for about 250. Core i3 will be about 300 if you get 4GB of RAM.



I totally signed up here just to say you are CRAZY.  Right now I have my I3 530 at 4.4ghz on air (HT on), barely any 720's ever even see 4ghz on air.

Even with encoding, the I3 530 is faster than the 720..  Here, bunch of benches here, I3 wins 26 out of 31-

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=118&p2=83

As for being upgradeable, I also have an I7 860 that I swap out, I bought the I3 just for fun.  The I7 is overkill for everything right now, blows any Phenom II away like it's not even on LOL.

I've also owned an I5 750 before I upgraded to the I7 860.  That CPU is a beast as well, daily overclock of 4.0ghz at 1.425 Vcore....VERY fast, ridiculous fast at anything. Phenom II didn't stand a chance against it.

Trust me, I am a former owner of a Phenom II 550 unlocked to a quad at 3.8ghz.  The I3 is close to the same performance, and the I7 destroys it in anything.  For a daily overclock I run 4.07ghz (185x22) on the I3 at 1.40 Vcore, I didn't get a great chip apparently cuz most can do 4ghz on 1.325 or so.  At 4.4ghz, it's faster than the Phenom II quad at pretty much anything.

Apparently you guys are really hardcore AMD fans here, and thats fine.  But sorry to say but Intel has the goods.  Since the I3's came out now, thats puts the Athlon II's to shame as far as bang for the buck and gives most Phenom II's a run for the money.  I5 750 beats ALL phenom II's easily, I7 just kicks them while they are down.


----------



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (Jan 31, 2010)

The Core i3 530 are nice chips no doubt have a good mix of performance and power consumption it seems. However the Phenom II processors still put up a good fight IMHO.

The 2.8GHZ X3 720 is usually ahead of the 2.93GHZ Core i3 530 in gaming with the Core i3 530 ahead in many non-gaming tasks and is comparable in gaming:

http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=7488

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=118&p2=83

Also in the UK at least the H55 and P55 motherboards are around £20 more expensive than the equivalent AMD ones and even the Core i3 530 is around £20 to £30 more expensive than an X2 550BE. The X2 550BE tends to be around £69 to £72 and the Core i3 530 around £87 to £98.

The socket 1156 motherboards start at around £67 and the equivalent AMD ones at around £47.

Comparing a Core i7 to £70 to £100 CPUs is crazy since they are over £200 in the UK and from what I can gather they have a huge price premium in most countries around the world too(maybe not in the US though).

This applies to the Phenom II and Core i3 processors. 

The old DDR2 only Phenom II X4 920 at 2.8GHZ is significantly faster than a Core i3 530 at 2.93GHZ in non gaming tasks:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=118&p2=81

A 3.33GHZ Core i5 661(basically an overclocked Core i3) is significantly slower than a 3.2GHZ Phenom II X4 955BE in non gaming tasks and around the same in gaming:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=117&p2=88

Hence an unlocked X2 550BE at 3.8GHZ is not slow and neither is a Core i3 at 4GHZ. 

The C3 stepping Phenom II X2 processors seem to be doing around 3.9GHZ  to 4.1GHZ more often than the earlier C2 stepping processors.

Anything over 1.4V is deadly for the new Core i3 based processors it seems:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-ii-x2-555,2540-4.html

Hence if the OP does go with a Core i3 be a bit careful although the Phenom II tends to take higher voltages better.

Hence for certain tasks the Phenom II processors are still a good choice and so is the Core i3. 

Choose whatever fits you usage and budget better since both processors whether at stock or overclocked or unlocked will do a good job.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

if hes in the US i might give him a good deal on my DDR3 ram


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Since your video encoding i strongly suggest an i5. Well worth extra price considering. 

I sold a 720 rig for this i5 rig and never regret it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 31, 2010)

I am surprised no one has suggested the Athlon II X4 620. Its not too shabby, extra core helps when it comes to video encoding compared to the X3 720, and it doesn't disappoint when it comes to casual gaming. In the near future when the Hexacores become affordabe, you can throw the X4 away with less guilt. A 8xx board will also help upgrade in 2 years.


----------



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (Jan 31, 2010)

The X4 620 is also suprisingly good for non-gaming tasks it seems and for occasional gaming!!

Here is a comparison of a X4 620 to a 2.93GHZ Core i3 530:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=106&p2=118

Here is a comparison of the  X4 630 to a Core i3 530:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=105&p2=118


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

It seems the dual core i3 takes the gain in most of the tests.


----------



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> It seems the dual core i3 takes the gain in most of the tests.



Not in video encoding tests though as these tend to take advantage of multiple cores better. In single threaded tests the Core i3 is clocked higher and has L3 cache too. Even the Phenom II tends to be better than an Athlon II in this regard.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

True, but thats also why i suggested an i5, not an i3. The i3 is a dual core with HT so naturally an Athlon II with 4 cores is going to surpass an i3 which is dual core in video encoding.


----------



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> True, but thats also why i suggested an i5, not an i3. The i3 is a dual core with HT so naturally an Athlon II with 4 cores is going to surpass an i3 which is dual core in video encoding.



In the US the Phenom II X4 965 is priced too near the Core i5 750 to make any sense:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215&cm_re=core_i5-_-19-115-215-_-Product

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4959973&CatId=4731

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...103727&cm_re=phenom_ii-_-19-103-727-_-Product

At least the Phenom II X4 955 is priced a bit more sanely though on account of its lower performance:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...103808&cm_re=phenom_ii-_-19-103-808-_-Product


Anyway I am still the one with a Q6600 and all these newer processors are making it feel sad!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Which is why i tell people it makes no sense to get a 965 over an i5 considering coming from an older platform you have to upgrade mobo, cpu, and ram. Itll cost almost the same.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 31, 2010)

But the 620 totally outclasses the i3 when it comes to price. Slap on a good cooler and the i3 will look like a poor buy.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 31, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> But the 620 totally outclasses the i3 when it comes to price. Slap on a good cooler and the i3 will look like a poor buy.



 Umm well I have my I3 530 at 4.5ghz on air, I'll run any test against a 620 on air...probably about what 3.4-3.6ghz tops?  OK.  4ghz on the stock cooler will probably bring about the same performance as the 620 at 3.4


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw it mentioned, so I figured I would chime in.

I have undervolted both of my chips. the i5 750, and my i7 860. Both play out about the same, they clock to 3.6-3.8ish on stock volts(1.25V in bios) and was able to run both at very similar clocks at just over 1.1V.

Now I know it doesnt make that much sense to undervolt, but these chips are both warm, and I was able to rid the CPUs of about 8-10 degrees by doing this.


Oh and ask the guys with the records on i7 /i5 /i3 if any of these are voltage capped by anything other than comfort levels and brassiness of there minerals


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I saw it mentioned, so I figured I would chime in.
> 
> I have undervolted both of my chips. the i5 750, and my i7 860. Both play out about the same, they clock to 3.6-3.8ish on stock volts(1.25V in bios) and was able to run both at very similar clocks at just over 1.1V.
> 
> Now I know it doesnt make that much sense to undervolt, but these chips are both warm, and I was able to rid the CPUs of about 8-10 degrees by doing this.



Thanks a lot for posting this information, I think it makes a lot more sense to undervolt than it does to overvolt in my mind. Most of us with good sense buy above what we actually need anyway so we've got plenty excess speed if we don't really have to use it. In those cases we can get double benefits of having plenty of speed, and then save plenty of money on cooling because we're using very low voltage which produces FAR less heat!

If you enjoy overclocking as well you can still do that while using less voltage so you get the best of both worlds. I LOVE the fact that I can run my Phenom II X4 955 at it's stock 3.2Ghz @ 1.168v rock stable through any stress test when the voltage comes stock at 1.350v. It saves lots of heat (already not an AMD PII problem), lots of power at load, and it makes the system much quieter because of very low heat. On the stock voltage 3.7Ghz is no problem and with a very small bump 3.8Ghz is no problem all still on silent air cooler. 

I've been going through these past few days and finding exactly how much cpu speed I need in order to get everything in my system that's stressful to run at optimal speed. For games of course I'm focusing on making sure I can get 60fps (1360*768 32" LCD) with all options enabled, which is easy to do for everything except Crysis of course. The other programs I'm just looking to make sure there is no percieveable slowdown when using them. That's easy to do for any programs since I'm not doing heavy encoding/converting video and stuff like that anymore. If I need to I can always bump the speed up to uber levels and finish that stuff quick then go back to normal. 

Not many people seem to do that, lots just bump it to whatever the max speed they can get is even though they don't use even the stock speed as a requirement lol. To each his own, sometimes it does bring a smile to your face just to see a huge number. 

Kei


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a q9550 ATM but im thinking about moving to i3 530-p55 Chipset then upgrade to a i7 860.

While i keep my q9550 rig.

i might decidie to sell my q9550/ep45-ud3p/2gb of 1100+ Mhz ram if i sell my laptop for 200+ shiped ;D


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> Thanks a lot for posting this information, I think it makes a lot more sense to undervolt than it does to overvolt in my mind. Most of us with good sense buy above what we actually need anyway so we've got plenty excess speed if we don't really have to use it. In those cases we can get double benefits of having plenty of speed, and then save plenty of money on cooling because we're using very low voltage which produces FAR less heat!
> 
> If you enjoy overclocking as well you can still do that while using less voltage so you get the best of both worlds. I LOVE the fact that I can run my Phenom II X4 955 at it's stock 3.2Ghz @ 1.168v rock stable through any stress test when the voltage comes stock at 1.350v. It saves lots of heat (already not an AMD PII problem), lots of power at load, and it makes the system much quieter because of very low heat. On the stock voltage 3.7Ghz is no problem and with a very small bump 3.8Ghz is no problem all still on silent air cooler.
> 
> ...



I just like to see that big 4.0 at boot up


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Huh? That's DDR2. Good price though.



8GB of DDR3 for 239 USD, New Egg has it, GSkill Ripjaws that is-  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8476 1052129233 1052329188&name=8GB (4 x 2GB)


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> I just like to see that big 4.0 at boot up



lol that IS a good look


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 1, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> 8GB of DDR3 for 239 USD, New Egg has it, GSkill Ripjaws that is-  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8476 1052129233 1052329188&name=8GB (4 x 2GB)



Umm, just order two of these-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8476 1052129233 1052315794&name=4GB (2 x 2GB)

And save $60.......for the same thing!  Just for putting 2 in the quantity box lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

reason they are kitted like that is they have actually been tested by GSkill to work with eachother without the unknown factor.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 1, 2010)

If you go either PII or i3/i5 save some money and have one of the TPUers pick one up from Microcenter or Frys: Need something from Microcenter?


----------

